# mysql datenbank, mehrere Spalten durchsuchen



## laor (13. Juni 2003)

hallo

wie kann ich in einer Datenbank zwei Spalten nach einem bestimmten begriff durchsuchen?

Nur eine Spalte (test) zu durchsuchen habe ich geschafft.

Mein Quellcode:
$result = mysql_query("SELECT * from table WHERE test = irgendwas");

Besten dank schon im voruas

gruass laor


----------



## Dario Linsky (13. Juni 2003)

SELECT * FROM tabelle WHERE feld1 LIKE '%irgendwas%' OR feld2 LIKE '%irgendwas%'

Meintest Du sowas?


----------



## laor (13. Juni 2003)

genau. werde es gleich mal ausprobieren.

besten dank

gruss laor


----------



## laor (13. Juni 2003)

hat geklappt.

thanx


----------



## Nils Hitze (13. Juni 2003)

immer wieder schön wie leicht man einigen leuten eine freude machen kann


----------

